# WTB: Stock 17" Upgraded OEM rim



## akaneo (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey all,

As the title states, looking for an oem 17" upgrade rim. Beat mine up pretty bad on a curb a while back and need to replace it...the steering wheel vibration is driving me nuts (reminds me of the curb every day). Checked on ebay but I'd rather buy from here if it's available.

Thanks!


----------



## akaneo (Jul 9, 2012)

Please close, found some on bay.


----------

